# Recommended textbook for HVAC design?



## Shaggy

I recently passed the ME PE (machine design depth) and may have the opportunity to do some side work in "simple" HVAC design. Checking and stamping design calcs for HVAC in residential and small commercial buildings in California. I don't really have much of a background in HVAC, but I want to become competent in this area. What resources can anyone recommend? I assume an HVAC textbook is necessary... which one? I have the ASHRAE pocket handbook, should I get other ASHRAE books? Are there specific codes that I would need to get that are not in the ASHRAE books?

Does anyone recommend me NOT pursuing this path of work due to my lack of working experience? All input is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ME_FPE

Shaggy,

My advice would be to check California's building codes to determine which design manuals may be required to be used in residential/small commercial HVAC design and/or installation. I'm sure CA requires some energy codes to be applied as well as specific HVAC design manuals. ASHRAE and the ICC both have energy codes that are used in some jurisdictions.

In North Carolina, I know that residential heating and cooling loads are required by statute to be determined via Air Conditioning Contractors of America's (ACCA) Manual J and the duct system is to be designed using ACCA's Manual D. I have gone through the former and do not think an ME without a focus in HVAC would have trouble becoming familiar with it. ACCA also has design manuals for commercial applications: Manual N is used for heating and cooling load calculations. ACCA Manual B goes over the Principles of Air Conditioning at a more layperson level than the ASHRAE publications I have come across.

NFPA 90A and 90B are widely referenced standards in the HVAC realm. NFPA 90B applies to small commercial and residential. NFPA 90A applies to larger commercial of combustible construction.

In my studies, the most widely-referenced ASHRAE publication seems to the Handbook of Fundamentals. I have not studied it extensively, but it seems that there is a wealth of information and design information therein. I would guess that the other ASRHAE Handbooks and specific standards would be required for more specific/rare applications, but I could be wrong.

In attempting to reap the benefits of your PE, I think that you are pursuing the correct avenue. There do not seem to be many PE applications for your current area of expertise (i.e., Machine Design). There is no reason why you shouldn't try to become an expert in other areas of Mechanical Engineering--it will not only allow you to take advantage of being a PE but also will allow you to broaden your engineering knowledge. You seem to be taking the correct path at this, starting out in residential and small commercial. It would seem one would have to have mastered smaller projects before attempting large commercial ones.

I'm curious, as I am thinking about doing the same thing you're thinking about doing (but I'm still waiting on my results letter), how did you come along with the opportunity to do some HVAC work on the side (or are you just thinking about it at this point in time?)?


----------



## jmbeck

Shaggy said:


> Does anyone recommend me NOT pursuing this path of work due to my lack of working experience? All input is appreciated.
> Thanks.


The question is, are you willing to take full responsibility of a design you have no experience with?

It's not a matter of "can I stamp it", it should be a matter of "should I stamp it".

But hey, to each his own.

Grab the four ASHRAE books, get ASHRAE 90.1, 62.1, &amp; 55, grab a copy of the ICC-Mechanical, and grab all applicable local codes to your area, and technically you too can be an HVAC engineer.

It ain't rocket surgery. I do it.

But, be aware of what you're signing up to.


----------



## Shaggy

ME_FPE said:


> I'm curious, as I am thinking about doing the same thing you're thinking about doing (but I'm still waiting on my results letter), how did you come along with the opportunity to do some HVAC work on the side (or are you just thinking about it at this point in time?)?


ME_FPE,

One of the designers we have at the machine design job approached me. He has done some HVAC work in the past and may have an opportunity to do a little side work, but needs to find a PE.



jmbeck said:


> The question is, are you willing to take full responsibility of a design you have no experience with?
> It's not a matter of "can I stamp it", it should be a matter of "should I stamp it"...
> 
> But, be aware of what you're signing up to.


jmbeck,

That truly is the question... I will not stamp it unless I am willing to take full responsibility... and I won't take responsibility unless I am confident I am doing the job right. So my plan is to acquire the resources and do some homework. If at that point, I still feel a little shaky, I will seek out some sort of mentor. Because, like ME_FPE said, it would be nice to reap some of the benefits of my PE.

Thanks again to both of you.

p.s. jmbeck,

Nice Pulp Fiction avatar...


----------



## A Smith

I liked the Carrier design manual its about $150 from www.constructionbook.com. I do not like the ASHREE books, but you are going to need a least two of the volumes for important codes &amp; design standards. Then try &amp; pick up some manufactures equipment selection guides/catalog. Then you will need the local codes. I also signed up for the HPAC magazine. None of this helped on the PE test, it is academic, so I went to the machine design section even though I have a couple years + in HVAC.

HVAC is simple but not so theoretical. You really need to work with some experienced designer to pick up some experience, you cannot get by studying.


----------



## GT ME

"Principles of Heating, Ventilating, and Air Conditioning" by ASHRAE -- ISBN 1-931862-92-3

It has a CD with the new Radiant Time Series analysis for Commercial applications -- awesome EXCEL program.



Shaggy said:


> I recently passed the ME PE (machine design depth) and may have the opportunity to do some side work in "simple" HVAC design. Checking and stamping design calcs for HVAC in residential and small commercial buildings in California. I don't really have much of a background in HVAC, but I want to become competent in this area. What resources can anyone recommend? I assume an HVAC textbook is necessary... which one? I have the ASHRAE pocket handbook, should I get other ASHRAE books? Are there specific codes that I would need to get that are not in the ASHRAE books?
> Does anyone recommend me NOT pursuing this path of work due to my lack of working experience? All input is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

